# Timelines for interview - US Consulate Sydney



## OzinMI (Apr 19, 2011)

Does anyone know what the current timelines are from the date the NVC (US National Visa Centre) approves your application to the time you get your interview at the US Consulate in Sydney? 

I was hoping to join my husband in the US for his birthday in August....but now I'm not quite sure if I'll make it time.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## OzinMI (Apr 19, 2011)

I stumbled on a rough answer from the US Consulate website in Canberra. Immigrant Visas | Embassy of the United States Canberra, Australia

*How long before I’ll be given an interview date? *
To be scheduled for the final fiancé(e) or immigrant visa interview, we must have received from the applicant the approved I-129F (fiancé(e) petition), I-130 (family-based petition) or I-140 (employment based petition), completed biographic data (forms DS-230 Part 1 and II) and the checklists (Form DSL- 1076 for fiancé(e) visa applicants and Form DS-2001 & Overview Instructions for immigrant visa applicants). Appointments are generally scheduled within 4 weeks.


----------

